# Wheels, Tires, and Springs



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I have these rims 17 inches tho on my ls 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Who makes milestar tires?


----------



## BigEngland2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

cooper I believe


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Go for 225/45/18, thats the proper size.

The rest is ok.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Poje said:


> Go for 225/45/18, thats the proper size.
> 
> The rest is ok.


This.



money_man said:


> Who makes milestar tires?


Milestar is built by Nankang, a Taiwan based company.


----------



## BigEngland2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info. ordered a 225/45-18 with the dr34s today 
ordered the springs 2 days ago

Thanks Discount Tire!!!


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Excellent! Thank you for your business BigEngland2012.


----------



## dwolson2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen.....


----------



## BigEngland2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

will post pics when everything gets installed either this weekend or next weekend


----------



## dwolson2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sounds good, I want to see how the offset affects the looks. What offset did you get?


----------



## BigEngland2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

Its a 40 offset I believe stock is 42 so it shouldn't change much. They should arrive later day and I'll have them installed tomorrow


----------

